# GN Y-1 Electric



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Evenin', all - anybody out there who has a line drawing, preferably in H0 - for the Great Northern electric locomotive class Y-1?

If so, please send me a PM to discuss purchase or loan of said drawing.

I am almost convinced to build one or two in 1/29th. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

Maybe.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry 

The only drawing I am aware of is in the Nov 1987 Mainline Modeller p 58. I do not have a copy of the magazine so cannot help you directly. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Doug - many thanks for that information.  I have just taken almost two minutes to order the back-number from Mainline modeller's excellent site!

Incidentally, I just measured the Tetsudo Mokei Sha Co. model in front of me right now, and discovered that my plan to use Aristo-craft Dash 9 power trucks has been 'dashed' to the ground - they are WAAAAAAY too short.

Anyone out there tell me the driver centre-to-centre on the USA Trains PA power truck, please?  

Best wishes

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac

Hope the following will be of help to you.

Wiki PRR FF2 (GN Y1 - Y1a) 
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRR_FF2* 

PRR FF2 Tracing #E-457840-C 
*http://prr.railfan.net/diagrams/PRRdiagrams.html?diag=ff2.gif&sel=ele&sz=sm&fr=* 

PRR FF1 - GN Y1 
*http://home.att.net/~Berliner-ultrasonics/boxcbprr.html*


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve - thank you, Sir, for those most useful pointers.

Best wishes

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

This project sound very similar to my Block-O-Wood GG-1 that a built a few years ago. I used an aristocraft SD-45 motor block and replaced the wheels with LGB Mogul locomotive drivers.


Don’t give up too quickly on the aristocraft blocks, you still have a couple of options. As each wheel set has it’s own gearbox, you could lengthen the distance between them by replacing the hexagonal shaft with a longer one. The other option would be to look into using a set of aristocraft pacific drivers.


The links below may help you on your project.


Good luck and keep us posted. I’d love to see builders log started on this project.


Joel
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/MLS-kitbashing-guide.html

http://www.mylargescale.com/Features/BuildersLogs/tabid/66/EntryID/19/Default.aspx


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Joel - many thanks for the encouragement.  Your efforts made it seem feasible in the first place, as the box-body Y-1 seems to be a lot easier to fabricate than the multiple curves of the GG-1.  The many boxes and cylinders, electrical conduits and connections make it a very busy-looking item, and I have no doubt that Mr Plastruct will be kept busy.  

I am lucky that my dear old pal, Joe E, who gave me the model in the fust place, has three or four of the latest H0 models for reference, as well a a gazillion piccies.

I do need to know the source of your pantagraphs, though.    

The completed model, if I actually get around to it, will be in the order of 30 inches long, and I intend to use plexiglass for the car-body, in the same way as Richard Smith of Port Orford Coast Railroad fame uses it for outside structures, and as many bits as I can find from my local model airplane store - the triangular fillets along the edges of the roof were very easy to locate - airplane wing trailing edge!  Another friend has a laser cutter and has promised me all the help I need to do the difficult profiling of certain parts like truck sides.  Many parts will come from manufacturers here in yUK who provide for our busy Gauge 1 modellers - axle horn blocks and so on.

I'll have to make a serious list of what I can obtain and what I will have to make before I actually get going, but if it gets off the ground I will certainly undertake a builder's log.

Best wishes

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

toc you mean a drawing? here drawing PRR class FF-2. The Ex-GN Y-1
http://prr.railfan.net/diagrams/PRRdiagrams.html?diag=ff2.gif&sel=ele&sz=sm&fr=
hope that help.
Bryan


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian - thanks a lot for sending me that outline layout - it's useful to see the width dimensions that are often missing from some drawings.

It's a long thin box, for sure!!

Best wishes -

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Pantagraphs are easy, they come from LGB. 
Good Luck! 
Joel


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Joel, thanks for the tip, but sadly, getting anything out of LGB these days here in Europe seems to be out of the question.  I guess I'll have to wait until the dust has settled a bit before I try and contact them again.

Would I be right in assuming that they are the items from the crocodile?

Best wishes

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

